# New FII I got..mod questions



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2010)

ok, i just got my new FII 3x3, i was wondering, sometimes when turning slowly, i can hear creeking. i hear this same creeking happen on my CII sometimes.

anyway to stop it?

any general FII mods that you apply to yours? the cube doesn't feel..like a main cube yet


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 15, 2010)

When speedsolving, you won't hear it much.
It's just the springs.


----------



## Samania (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I've never heard of someone modding their FII, I thought it was already perfect 

This happens on most cubes. My only opinion is, don't turn slow?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2010)

it is perfect! except..see beloww


also when just doing some simple tperms/fperms, i notice it *about* to lockup. i stress about. im worried that once broken it, it could start to lockup

when i say *about*, i mean it almost locks up but ..yeah..lol

edit-its like..a minor lockup.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 15, 2010)

I modded my F-II(s) a lot.
If you hear creaking, just take off the cap and directly lubricate the springs, that should fix things.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 15, 2010)

what lubricant did you use? the only readily available i have is silicone, and what are the steps for taht? should i just take the cap off (best way for that? ive never just taken a cap off before) and hten spray and put it back on immediately? or let it dry?

should i do all at once?


----------



## Edward (Jun 15, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> what lubricant did you use? the only readily available i have is silicone, and what are the steps for taht? should i just take the cap off (best way for that? ive never just taken a cap off before) and hten spray and put it back on immediately? or let it dry?
> 
> should i do all at once?



Here you go.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 15, 2010)

It's just the springs. It means nothing.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 15, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> It's just the springs. It means nothing.



No. Sometimes it means your core is stripping.


----------



## radmin (Jun 15, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> ok, i just got my new FII 3x3, i was wondering, sometimes when turning slowly, i can hear creeking. i hear this same creeking happen on my CII sometimes.
> 
> anyway to stop it?
> 
> any general FII mods that you apply to yours? the cube doesn't feel..like a main cube yet



I just put some lube on the screw head and work it until it drops down to the springs. It works best with liquid lube. If all you have is spray silicone you can try spraying a bunch into a cup then pouring some on the screw head. I probably wouldn't directly into a center cap, but that's me.


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 16, 2010)

The best way is to file the end of the spring so that it is smooth, it will no longer scratch the inside of the cubie and no more noise.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2010)

ah ok thanks 

i got used to it and no mod is needed..though when doing A perms i overshoot the D alot..might tighten that up a tad bit


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 16, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> The best way is to file the end of the spring so that it is smooth, it will no longer scratch the inside of the cubie and no more noise.



>scratch the inside of the cubie

Implying that there isn't a washer.


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's scratching up against the washer, metal on metal.

The FII I used had the same problem, it was really annoying.


----------



## mbreslin (Jun 16, 2010)

4Chan said:


> mbreslin said:
> 
> 
> > The best way is to file the end of the spring so that it is smooth, it will no longer scratch the inside of the cubie and no more noise.
> ...



I am only recently back to cubing so I'm not familiar with all of the new cubes and their internals, I should have mentioned that I didn't know exactly but surely something was being scratched and filing would fix it.

Filing the ends of all springs and sanding smooth any imperfections in the seams then a good soap and water cleaning then even coat of crc then assemble and adjust tension and finally apply cubesmith smooth tiles. This is my process on all new cubes.

I have ordered around 12 different cubes total: 2black/2white f-ii, 1black/1white haiyan memory cube, 1black/1white normal a5, 1black/1white edison, 1black/1white qj 4x4. 

I'm very excited to get back into it, I've been away a few years, I wasn't particularly fast before (high 20s average), but I sure had fun!


----------



## nck (Jun 16, 2010)

mbreslin said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > mbreslin said:
> ...



Welcome back


----------

